# Sticky  TSH is Not the Answer:



## Andros

TSH is Not the Answer:
Rationale for a New Paradigm to Evaluate and
Treat Hypothyroidism, Particularly Associated with Weight Loss.

http://www.thyroidscience.com/hypotheses/rowsemitt.najarian.H.6.11/rowsemitt.najarian.6.11.pdf


----------



## Faithfully

I feel its true, because I feel bad all over and hypothyroidism is affecting me greatly. I tell my doctor all of my symptoms. The depression and brain fog is the worse and all he says is my TSH is normal and my thyroid is fine..i need AD's and other medical test. I just want my old self back. I feel stuck, with no help. My doctor won't even LISTEN- he cut me off entirely.


----------



## webster2

TYVM! I am adding this to my arsenal...just in case I need some back up!


----------



## meliss917

Faithfully I feel the same way you do!!! Help us!!!!


----------



## Marc Ryan

Very interesting article and it makes sense. After all, TSH is released by the pituitary to regulate thyroid function. It's much more about the pituitary than the thyroid. rT3 is also elevated in high stress states, and there is plenty of data to show what elevated cortisol does to insulin receptor sensitivity and its impact on weight gain. 
I always make sure patients order all 4 of those tests. It's amazing how difficult it is to get most endos and MDs to order them. It can be so frustrating. It's the physiology! 
Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## aimeejoro

Can one of you help me please? Will you click on my threads? Thank you!!


----------



## Marc Ryan

Hi Aimeejoro,

I'm answering your thread. Please let me know if you have any questions.

Marc


----------



## Andros

aimeejoro said:


> Can one of you help me please? Will you click on my threads? Thank you!!


Many have responded to your original thread. It is here. http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=8172

Myself included and I hope you heed our advice.

It is better to stay on one thread.


----------

